# How much could i get for my 200sx??



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

(not sure if this is a good spot to post this but I'm not quite ready to seriously sell it, please just move it to the approiate place it this is the wrong place to post this, thanks.)
Its a 1995 200sx black with 97k miles
Just curious if me asking $4000 is too much for my ride.
Here's what ive got on it.
17" BSA w/ 214/Z40/R17 Visa tires.
Place Racing CAI
Custom high flow muffler
KYB AGX B14 shocks/struts with Eibach Sportline springs
Motivational Rear Mounts.
Custom high power antenna (a BMW style antenna)
reverse indiglow gauge + HVAC 
Pioneer DEH-8000 head unit
Infinity Kappas 6.5s in the rear
Infinity kappa 6.5s component system 
CerwinVega Vega series 12" sub powered with fosgate amp.
All wired with monster wires and cables.










more pics on carsdomain site...but it doesnt show the placeracing CAI and suspension.


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

I don't know about your area, but I've seen people in phoenix asking at least $5000 for 95 200sx's with more miles in worse condition than yours. I would ask $5500 and negotiate from there. DON'T sell it for less than $4000.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i bought my 95 200sx with 95k miles FULLY STOCK for $4200, and it wasnt in too good of condition


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

i myself would go 5000 minimum on that 200sx, based on what I have seen.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

thanks for the responces...I though I was going abit high at 4000.
this is great considering I dont owe anything on it and I really dont feel like parting it out. Theres alot of ricers around here so maybe I can get it sold for a good amount.


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

yeah, find some idiot 15-year-old kid with rich parents who wants a race car for his first car. Then ask $8000


----------



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm glad to that 200s are going for that, so i should be able to get a good amount for my car hopefully when i get ready to sell it here soon :thumbup:


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

some stealth corners on that would look pimp.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i'd easily give you 4+ k for that if you were local


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I will probably post this in the classifed and get better pics next week or so...anyone seriously interested...PM me.
Starting asking price (thinks to the feedback is $5000...taking and interested in any bid though 
After a week on here, I'll be posting locally though


----------

